# Need your help guys



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Wich one would you guys buy ? I need to choose between these 2 and i need some advice ! 


The seller ask : 
Skywalker 250$ 
Dual stilts : 200$


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Dual stilts...


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

2bjr likes his SW, but he don't like how fast they fell apart

I have a old pair of dura's, almost 20 years old now. No I don't use them like I use to, since jr does most of the stilt work now. 2bjr bought his SW when he broke the "C" cup on one of them, that took almost 15 years for something to break on the dura's so......


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks guys ! Ok i just pick them up !! I deal them at 140$


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

That's a great deal machine hope they work for you.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

**** at that price I would of bought a second pair


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Those skywalker's look brand new too!
But 250$ isn't that great of a deal..
I think you made a good choice. I would have been tempted to go with skywalker's myself, but for $140, can't go wrong. 
I'll seriously doubt i'll ever try another pair of stilts though.
I'm a sky walker for life.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I'm a sky walker for life.


You going to stay single for the rest of your life too

Noticed you weren't on DWT last night, did you go out on a date, Did you take out the one I picked for you PT

machine picked out his stilts, I can go off topic now:whistling2:. Those dura's look like a steal though. Looks like a better concept with the top strap, should fit tighter around your calf. I like:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> You going to stay single for the rest of your life too
> 
> Noticed you weren't on DWT last night, did you go out on a date, Did you take out the one I picked for you PT
> 
> machine picked out his stilts, I can go off topic now:whistling2:. Those dura's look like a steal though. Looks like a better concept with the top strap, should fit tighter around your calf. I like:thumbsup:


What did I do last night....
oh! I worked late :blink: lol
No date yet. Sorry 2buck. I'll keep you posted.
What's the rush for me to get a girlfriend!?


----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Yeah 2 buck don't rush him , if PT gets a girlfriend we won't have drywall video no more !!!


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> What did I do last night....
> oh! I worked late :blink: lol
> No date yet. Sorry 2buck. I'll keep you posted.
> What's the rush for me to get a girlfriend!?


Well you do own that very nice video camera:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> Well you do own that very nice video camera:whistling2::whistling2:


I've had girlfriends in the past...and let's just say it's not my first video camera either :yes:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

PrecisionTaping said:


> What's the rush for me to get a girlfriend!?


You might turn gay :whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> You might turn gay :whistling2:


Might ???????:whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## gam026 (Aug 14, 2011)

2buckcanuck said:


> Might ???????:whistling2::whistling2:


Tough room


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> You might turn gay :whistling2:


brians folks would not be happy if he was hanging with this gang


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I sense a whole lot of jealousy..:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Kiwiman said:


> You might turn gay :whistling2:


So you're assuming because I don't have a girlfriend that I don't have any relations with girls?
Why the hell would I want a girlfriend? I know allot of girls!
Girls, who I don't need to buy things for....
who I don't need to call or text every morning to say hi and goodnight,
who I don't have to talk about feelings with,
who I don't have to watch Grey's Anatomy with
and finally don't need to be with 24/7!

I can work, do my own thing and still have fun with my girl friends whenever I want. If I found one that sticks, sure, i'll keep her around.
Until then, I do things my way.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm jealous!!


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> I'm jealous!!


lol! Thanks? I guess?..I dont know. lol


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> lol! Thanks? I guess?..I dont know. lol


 You run your own show man! When I was 25 I was a mess!
My wife saved my life .In short ...you have what I didn't at 25 ...A good head on his shoulders..:thumbsup:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> You run your own show man! When I was 25 I was a mess!
> My wife saved my life .In short ...you have what I didn't at 25 ...A good head on his shoulders..:thumbsup:


Why does everyone keep saying I'm 25? lol.
Quit it dammit! I'm 24. You're making me feel old.
By 25 i'll probably have a wife and be married and have fifteen kids. So I'm living it up while I can.
And thanks for the compliment man.
Although I've been known to do some pretty stupid crap at times. lol.
We learn from our past experiences right my friend? :thumbsup:


----------



## Arey85 (Jan 2, 2010)

Hey PT, I started my own drywall company when i was 23 and I'll tell you this, a wife with a job will save you a lot of money on health insurance. Keep that in mind


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Arey85 said:


> Hey PT, I started my own drywall company when i was 23 and I'll tell you this, a wife with a job will save you a lot of money on health insurance. Keep that in mind


Haha! 
Sweet. Now I can add that to my pro's and cons list.
400 reasons not to get married and 1 reason to get married.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> I don't need to call or text every morning to say hi and goodnight,


Huh:blink:...... That's why your single

You don't use your cell phone to say good night or good morning, That's what the LITTLE PT is for:thumbup:

You young bucks these days:whistling2:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

He's right PT. Personally I think you'd be a blooming idoit to get married at you age it took me till I was 38. 
But if you do get hitched make sure she works has healthcare a retirement account and her tubes tied. Oh yea, and a car.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

And huge tits...Those things shrink over time..:whistling2:


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

I've been married to the same girl since I was 18 four kids later and half a head of hair its still good even though sometimes I don't listen she usually keeps me from making big mistakes .:whistling2:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> He's right PT. Personally I think you'd be a blooming idoit to get married at you age it took me till I was 38.
> But if you do get hitched make sure she works has healthcare a retirement account and her tubes tied. Oh yea, and a car.


he's suppose to do them all, just like 2bjr does, fat, skinny, old, ugly, he don't care. He can be done one relationship, and only be homeless for 3 days, and he has found him self another home,,, I mean girl friend:thumbup:

And don't forget, It's socialized heath care here in commie Canada, no health insurance. But a dual income helps pay the taxes


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> That's why your single
> 
> You don't use your cell phone to say good night or good morning, That's what the LITTLE PT is for
> 
> You young bucks these days


Did you just call me little!? :laughing:



P.A. ROCKER said:


> He's right PT. Personally I think you'd be a blooming idoit to get married at you age it took me till I was 38.
> But if you do get hitched make sure she works has healthcare a retirement account and her tubes tied. Oh yea, and a car.


Ya exactly. To me, dating just means marriage.
If I'm going to date a girl it's because I'm serious about it and we'll work towards marriage together.
I was engaged before and broke my engagement with my fiance to date my best friend, when she found out I was engaged and getting married she told me how she felt about me and wanted to be together. So I actually broke up an engagement to be with another girl. And then that whore cheated on me anyways. So...as you probably guessed, I loved the 2nd one very much. Enough to break off my engagement to the first. That's why I joined drywall talk.
Couldn't stop thinking about her and all the crap.
This site and you guys were my therapy. Focused my attention on other things. I pretty well gave that girl everything in the world! And she just ripped my heart out from my chest.
So needless to say, I'm not in a rush to start dating again.



moore said:


> And huge tits...Those things shrink over time..


Huge ones hang low over time Moore. You need a medium size :thumbsup:



sdrdrywall said:


> I've been married to the same girl since I was 18 four kids later and half a head of hair its still good even though sometimes I don't listen she usually keeps me from making big mistakes


Props to you bro!
Not allot of people can say that these days.
I want to be able to say I still love my wife after 30 years you know?



2buckcanuck said:


> he's suppose to do them all, just like 2bjr does, fat, skinny, old, ugly, he don't care. He can be done one relationship, and only be homeless for 3 days, and he has found him self another home,,, I mean girl friend:thumbup:
> 
> And don't forget, It's socialized heath care here in commie Canada, no health insurance. But a dual income helps pay the taxes


Hahaha! Oh 2buckjr....
Enough said. :laughing:


----------



## DLSdrywall (May 22, 2012)

PT i just got married last year and i'm 34. If you have a lot of money to throw away get married. We have 2 kids our daycare is more then our mortgage lol. Thats because both of us work. 300$ a week for 2 kids and one is there half a week. So prepare yourself!!:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

DLSdrywall said:


> PT i just got married last year and i'm 34. If you have a lot of money to throw away get married. We have 2 kids our daycare is more then our mortgage lol. Thats because both of us work. 300$ a week for 2 kids and one is there half a week. So prepare yourself!!:yes:


Hahaha! Thanks for the heads up bro!
I'm not ready for marriage yet. That's all there is too it.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Huge ones hang low over time Moore. You need a medium size :thumbsup:



YEAH!:whistling2: Your telling me!:whistling2:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

moore said:


> Huge ones hang low over time Moore. You need a medium size :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> YEAH!:whistling2: Your telling me!:whistling2:


:lol::lol:


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Huge ones hang low over time Moore. You need a medium size :thumbsup:


Or you could find a girl to marry that's shaped like a boy. Like a gay in-law did. :whistling2:




PrecisionTaping said:


> Props to you bro!
> Not allot of people can say that these days.
> I want to be able to say I still love my wife after 30 years you know?


Forget that.

Instead, take a vow, and start The Church of the Bouncing Breasts.

Could think of worse things to get emotional about.

And the tax advantage possibilities.......


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> So you're assuming because I don't have a girlfriend that I don't have any relations with girls?
> Why the hell would I want a girlfriend? I know allot of girls!
> Girls, who I don't need to buy things for....
> who I don't need to call or text every morning to say hi and goodnight,
> ...


:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

You really shouldn't be away from DWT for so long PT......we might start picking on you :whistling2:


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Did you just call me little!? :laughing:
> 
> 
> I loved the 2nd one very much. Enough to break off my engagement to the first.
> ...


You care WAY to much... Or, maybe, I don't care enough:blink:?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Kiwiman said:


> You really shouldn't be away from DWT for so long PT......we might start picking on you :whistling2:


I know! If I'm away for more than two days and I come back on here, all hell has broken loose.



P.A. ROCKER said:


> You care WAY to much... Or, maybe, I don't care enough:blink:?


Hahaha! I did care way too much...she meant allot to me...
Hence why I'm in no rush to jump back in.


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

....


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

It's Official brian is definitely not gay


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

watchers web 2 buck? :whistling2: What others ya got?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Dear god! I just typed in that address to see what it was as well!....
2buck!!! :no: Dirty old man...


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Dear god! I just typed in that address to see what it was as well!....
> 2buck!!! :no: Dirty old man...


 Yeah ...I forgot to thank him too...Thanks 2 buck!!!:thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

PrecisionTaping said:


> Dear god! I just typed in that address to see what it was as well!....
> 2buck!!! :no: Dirty old man...


What:blink:, I go there to read the "funny Farm " section

You half to pay for that site, everyone on this site knows I'm a cheap S.O.B, I would never pay for p0rn

Although I did figure out how to access some vids for free:whistling2:








hit pause then play again Moore:yes:


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

2buckcanuck said:


> hit pause then play again Moore:yes:


Just in case you missed it Moore. 2buck tried to sneak it by ya.


----------

